# Lil Indy reults Oct 3,2010



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

Rookies

1. Eddie Owens #6
2. Garrett Brown #34
3. Jason Smith #25
4. Brandon Chambers #87
5. Tyler Belue #7b
6. Vince Smith #7s
7. Larry Corbin #43
8. Kevin Smith #15

Eddie Owens


Cadet
1. Mike Willard #22w
2. Richard Powell #22p
3. Evan Rogers #14
4. Brian Cothran #22c
5. Daniel Smith #7

Mike Willard


Limited

1. Allen Montague #2
2. Shane Watson #1
3. Eugene Owens #12
4. Matt Lorr #0
5. Jeremy Willis #383
6. Terry Mcfalls #49
7. Thomas Floyd #13
8. Richard Morton #4

Allen Montague


Supers

1. Dustin McCutchen #78
2. Shane Watson #1
3. Eugene Owens #12
4. Bobby Bowe #3
5. Terry McFalls #T10
6. Matt Lorr #8
7. Thomas Floyd #13

Dustin McCutchen


Monte Carlo

1. Matt Lorr #11
2. Mike Willard #22
3. Daniel Smith #7
4. Bobby Bowe #3

Matt Lorr


Slider/Sprint

1. Eddie Owens #12
2. Kevin Smith #15
3. Bobby Bowe #00

Eddie Owens


Jrs

1. Amanda Owens #5
2. Gracie Bowe #88
3. Scott Owens #95
4. Nicole Hammett #10
5. Dustin Bailey #87

Amanda Owens


New Jr Class Lil Indy wecolmes you


----------

